# Power Consumption thread



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2010)

*This will be a work in progress and will get cleaned up once the data is compiled:

Method of measurement: Reading is taken with cards in multi-gpu rig. Said card removed completely so idle wattage does not contaminate readings. Usage is the difference between the readings(let me know if anyone knows a better method). 

1) *EVGA GTX460 768mb*

Stock @ 700/1400/1840 1.00v (925pt WU-12,685 PPD) - 77watts
Overclocked @ 900/1800/1840 1.05V (925pt WU-15,984 PPD)  - 110watts


----------

